# Audio Sounds Like I`m In An Echo Tunnel?



## infoworld

Hi Guys,

I recently had to install a new hard drive in my Sony Vaio VGN-A617S laptop.

I`ve been to the Sony site and downloaded all the relevant drivers etc.( I hope!)

When I`m listening to video`s etc from the web or from a zipped file on my laptop it sounds like I`m in an echo tunnel, I`ve adjusted my volume settings etc but it makes no difference.

If I play a dvd the sound is perfect at all levels?

Is there something else I should have done or downloaded?

I`ve been into my device manager and all the software under Sound, Video and Game Controllers appears Fine:-

Audio Codecs
Legacy Audio Drivers
Legacy Video Capture Devices
Media Control Devices
Realtek High Definition Audio
USB Audio Device
Video Codecs
Any Thoughts

Many Thanks

Ted


----------



## PunterCam

many new 'drivers' you download install bits of software as well, used for EQ, selecting the various outputs on the back of the card etc...
They also can have effects to make the sound sound like it's in a stone room, or a church, or whatever (why anyone would want this i don't know).

On the bottom right of the screen has a new icon appeared since you installed th drivers? Chances are there is, double click on it, and turn everything off.

if not, then i dunno


----------



## Cleric7x9

i am having this same problem with my on-board audio on my EVGA 680i motherboard, if i figure out how to fix it i will let you know


----------

